# 1 in 5 Macs has malware... For Windows



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Security firm Sophos announced Tuesday that data collected from 100,000 Mac computers revealed that 20% of those computers were carrying at least one instance of malware. The catch is that the 20% figure applies to malware designed to target Windows computers, but is harmless to Mac OS X.


More


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

This topic seems to be attracting rather a lot of spam posts so I have closed it. It seems to be an information post that dpesn't need a reply. But if anyone has useful info to add to it then please use the report button and a mod will consider re-opening it


----------

